# Vivexotic door runners - wrong size?



## bobsleaf (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi,

I bought two Vivexotiv vivs a week or two ago. Has anyone else found that the glass sliding doors don't fit correctly? I'm having to raise up the bottom runners with little cork feet else the doors fall out!


Am I the only one?


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Double check you have the top runner at the top and the bottom runner at the bottom.

Took me ages to work out why one of my new vivs wouldn't hold the glass in place. I bought 4 vivs and only had a problem with 1.

Just had a look at mine and it's the deeper runner that needs to be at the top.

Hope this helps. If it doesn't then I guess your glass in the wrong size and I'd ask whoever you bought it from to send you a replacement.


----------



## bobsleaf (Nov 4, 2008)

I never noticed that there was any difference! I have the thin runner at the top, so I'll change them over.

Thanks for your help..


----------

